# How does airport queue work?



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Today I show up and I see a lot of cars. I look at my app and uber says I am 6th and lyft says 11th. I count the cars and see 29 cars. I figure some do both so I would think I should be 17th and 12th at bare minimum. I see that 2 flights land and a few min later 9 cars pull out. I look at the app and now I am 5th and 9th. Is the queue number unreliable or what else could be going on? We don't have any other services from the airport that I am aware of.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

it's reliable, each category goes to a separare queue


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Ok so maybe I figured it out? I am in queue right now. 33 with lyft buy uber has me at 5. I highly doubt that with all these cars I am only 5th. However I am xl so possibly I am 5th with xl. Is there a way to have it show you your position in each category?

Also, every once in a while uber will pop up and ask if you want to stay online. If you sleep and miss that then you lose your place in line because you go offline. Is there a way to prevent that?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

the number uber shows you is for the category you are driving, say you are xl and in 5th position and i'm doing x and my pos. at the same time is like 10 or 15+
but i can go first depending on demand


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

They use the "FIFO" System: First in, First Out.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Lapetak said:


> They use the "FIFO" System: First in, First Out.


I don't think so, not always sometimes I drop someone and inmediately I receive a ping so I just continue a few meters to pick-up my next rider, the queue is 15+, the problem is when there is congestion to enter the pick-up zone the waiting times are longer for the riders, also I take all pings and cancels only when there is a good reason out of my control


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Yesterday waited an hour, got my ping 4.1 no way I am not taking it and go to back of line. Pax turned out fiNE and tipped $5. No idea why her waiting was so low.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> Yesterday waited an hour, got my ping 4.1 no way I am not taking it and go to back of line. Pax turned out fiNE and tipped $5. No idea why her waiting was so low.


rates go low fast and up slowly, may be she ask for the ride but her felows wheren't nice or she is always late, some drivers penalize late riders, that's how this happens, also riders are rated all the time


----------

